# Beginner



## panit5 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, everyone.

Would anyone please give some comments about the works







I attach here? Sometimes, I just don't know if I need to copy something 100% exactly the same because I find using a pencil to take measurements difficult and not very accurate. Can anyone give me some advice? Sorry for my broken English! 


Numerous thanks!


----------

